# Vetassess reassessment processing time..?



## toldo68 (Mar 26, 2017)

Hi guys, 

Have you applied for a reassessment with Vetassesss this year? I just want to know the estimated time for this process.

Thank you so much in advance.


Toldo


----------



## commie_rick (Dec 15, 2012)

I applied it last year . Took about 2 months to receive the results


----------



## toldo68 (Mar 26, 2017)

Thank you, Commie!


----------



## oppurtunity.req (Sep 19, 2016)

toldo68 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Have you applied for a reassessment with Vetassesss this year? I just want to know the estimated time for this process.
> 
> ...


I had received my results within 5 weeks.


----------



## Abysmal (Oct 10, 2018)

oppurtunity.req said:


> toldo68 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi guys,
> ...


----------



## Anyad (Dec 10, 2018)

Abysmal said:


> oppurtunity.req said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone else applied for reassessment... It's been three months now... Still awaiting the outcome
> ...


----------



## Abysmal (Oct 10, 2018)

Anyad said:


> Abysmal said:
> 
> 
> > oppurtunity.req said:
> ...


----------



## Anyad (Dec 10, 2018)

Abysmal said:


> Anyad said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks dude... I will call vetassess tomorrow.. My friend told me that the deadline was 10-12 weeks which I believe now is incorrect... I am going in depression with each passing day
> ...


----------



## Anyad (Dec 10, 2018)

Abysmal said:


> Anyad said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks dude... I will call vetassess tomorrow.. My friend told me that the deadline was 10-12 weeks which I believe now is incorrect... I am going in depression with each passing day
> ...


----------



## Abysmal (Oct 10, 2018)

Anyad said:


> Abysmal said:
> 
> 
> > Anyad said:
> ...


----------



## Abysmal (Oct 10, 2018)

Anyad said:


> Abysmal said:
> 
> 
> > Anyad said:
> ...


----------



## Anyad (Dec 10, 2018)

Abysmal said:


> Did they ask your employer about your duties and roles??


Yeah they asked a bunch of questions, they asked what kind of projects I was on, asked for examples, asked for outcomes etc. Very thorough.


----------



## sangakkara (Jan 20, 2019)

Abysmal said:


> Anyad said:
> 
> 
> > ohhhhh I see.. I wish they don't contact my employer... I have submitted all the documents and revised cv and reference letter.. My brother has called then they said reassessment generally takes 16 weeks... Another one month... It's so annoying as I want to submit EOI as soon as possible.
> ...


----------



## Abysmal (Oct 10, 2018)

sangakkara said:


> Abysmal said:
> 
> 
> > Anyad said:
> ...


----------



## muhammad143 (Apr 25, 2019)

Hey mate 
Can you please tell me after reassessment you got positive or negative out??
Vetassess call me in 8th week and asked me about duties and personal involvement and progress for project. 
Now ,2 week gone but I didn’t get any response from Vetassess. During call she said may b I need more documents but she didn’t email me for further documents ?
Please give me your suggestions.
11 weeks gone ....


----------

